# Sanibel Island end of June (sharking info needed)



## AFMan916 (Apr 27, 2010)

So I'll be down in Sanibel this year again, from June 25-July 4. I really want to target some sharks from shore.

My question is about a rod. I have settled on a reel, a Penn Battle 8000 series. I figure it's a good mid-range reel as I'm not trying to break the bank on an outfit I'll use once or maybe twice a year. Also, only targeting 4-6' sharks, not trying to get too in over my head initially.

I keep going back and forth about a rod. At first I was set on an 8' or 9' Ugly Stik, Medium-Heavy or Heavy Action, Line rating 10-40lbs. Planning on spooling with #25 mono to #80 mono to #6 single strand wire.

But I keep reading so many pros and cons about Ugly Stiks. I currently have two 6'6" Medium Action Uglies that I have used in years past for snook from the beach, and they performed pretty well. But now reading a lot of posts about the lack of sensitivity with Uglies has me thinking about not going with an Ugly again. Hell, now I'm thinking about replacing two perfectly good rods just because I'm in my own head with the sensitivity issue.

Anyone use Uglies in the surf on the Gulf Coast regularly? Am I just being a little too whatever about the sensitivity issue? Or is there really a good chance I'm missing fish because of it?

What rod would you guys recommend for small-medium sized sharks off the beach in the Gulf from Sanibel?? Right now looking at a Tica as my next option. I don't think I need a 10-12' for the Gulf coast, am I right on that?

Pretty confused honestly haha.


----------



## mislead_matt (Apr 20, 2010)

Actually yes, you do need a big rod for the gulf coast if you ask me. The west coast of FL, particularly the area you'll be fishing, slowly gets deeper and deeper. There is no dramatic drop off. If you're fishing in the daytime, these sharks are further out from shore, so you have to sling you bait out to them. The bigger the rod, the further you can go.

I have an 11' Ugly Stik, and I love it. I fish off of Ft Myers Beach and Bonita Beach (just south of Sanibel) a lot. I've caught lots of 2-4 foot black tips and lemons there with that rod. I use 20lbs mono test with 40lbs mono (sometimes flouro) leader. I've caught a couple 5+ foot sharks from shore using the same setup. I prefer a little-bit lighter tackle on the medium-to-bigger sharks, so when they come in, they're tired. I don't like just winching them in and have them go crazy on the beach. 

You don't need a huge surf rod though if you don't want one. At night, you can catch them surprisingly close to shore. My cousin landed a 5.5 foot lemon shark only 30 feet off Bonita Beach last year around midnight.

We use either big live finger mullet, small live regular mullet or cut spanish mackerel. All of which can be caught from the beach with nets or hook and line in the spring/summer. If the mullet die though, expect big bull sail cats to take your bait.

My reel on the surf rod is a penn 7500 spinning.


----------



## AFMan916 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice man. I had been told before that the drop off was much more gradual on the Gulf side, especially at Sanibel, so I can see where a longer rod would come in handy. Right now I'm thinking of splitting the difference and going with a 10'

I'm looking at an Ugly Stik, a Tica, and a Tsunami rod right now. Ugly Stik is the least expensive, and since this is a rod I'll only use once or twice a year, I don't want to break the bank. Do you think I would be fine going with an Ugly Stik? Sensitivity and casting distance will be alright? Or would stepping it up to a Tica/Tsunami be a good idea for a shark rig?

Anyone with experience with any of those rods feel free to chime in haha.


----------



## Cuttyshark79 (Dec 14, 2010)

Id try not to overthink the setup. You well be so excited when you hook a shark that you well forget about the sensitivity. The cheaper rod well still get the fish! gotta love a ugly stick


----------



## AFMan916 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys...at this point I'm leaning towards an 8' Ugly Stik, for two main reasons. First, it's rated Heavy as far as the action is concerned, which I like since it's going to be just a shark rod. Second, it's a two piece, which means I won't need a huge box since each section should be around 4', which will fit perfectly in the box I've used every other year (and still have, somehow UPS hasn't mangled it yet haha).

Since this is a once a year outfit, I think I'm striking a good balance with an Ugly. Plus, I plan on doing my sharking in the evening, and every evening I'm down there it's a negative low tide, so I'll be able to wade to the second bar, cast from there, and then spike it back on shore.

How's that sound?


----------



## Cuttyshark79 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sounds like fun. If you have some extra spending cash in the future check cabelas websight they have some good 3 and 4 piece surf travel rods but there a little bit expensive. Hopefully you well be able to post some pictures of some good 6ft fishes! Good luck


----------



## AFMan916 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah man I've been all over EVERYTHING on the Cabela's website, especially rods since I was trying to find a good one...those 3 piece guys are really nice, but it's hard enough to spend $60 on a rod I'll use once a year let alone $200 or so....maybe one day though, I'm still a surf fishing noob so I can't justify spending that amount of money....yet haha. :fishing:


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

AFMan916 said:


> I'm still a surf fishing noob so I can't justify spending that amount of money....yet haha. :fishing:


If you are a noob, you should take the plunge, just to give you the incentive to get the most out of your gear. It goes something like this:

"I spent $600 on a surf fishing rig, so I need to be out fishing everyday to make it worthwhile"

Trust me, you will be able to justify it (fishing all the time) just like the rest of us.


----------



## AFMan916 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd love to be able to justify it like that haha! Unfortunately, my surf fishing rig also has to include a round trip ticket to Sanibel every time. Maybe I just need to move down there...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

if you are going after shark, and you are in that area, might I suggest you travel a little farther to Boca Grande/Gasparilla Island? There is no $6 toll going over there, either... (unlike Sanibel/Captiva)


----------

